# Best three Rocky Patel



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Everyone keep talking about RP. I always thought their Line was too large to shift through the bad ones. But I just saw a CI sale for RP Vintage 92 and they look very tasty. So I was wondering what is the top 3 RP cigars


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

I haven't had any personal experience with RP but they just pushed out a couple of new bands and I have heard great reviews on both the Vudu and Next Generation. You can get a 12 cigar RP sampler at Famous Smoke Shop for $20! I'm pulling the trigger within a couple days for sure!


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

For me,

Sun Grown
Decade
Vintage 1992 (the 2nds are good too)


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

The Edge Maduro
Old World Reserve
1990

Honorable mention to the 1992 and Sun Grown.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

For me

Decade
Vintage 1992 (buy the seconds, if there is a difference from the banded sticks I can't tell)
Edge Corojo


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Patel Bros
OWR Maduro
Decade


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I haven't tried the 15 yr yet but here are my three:

Decade
1990
Sun Grown


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Similar to most here.
1992 (haven't tried the 1990)
OWR maduro
Decade
Hon mention to Indian Tabac Super Fuerte.
There's actually few that I've tried that I don't like.


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Decade
Olde World Reserve
Vintage 1999


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

My favorite RP is the Fusion or the Fusion 2nds.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Not big on RP, but I remember the Sungrowns to be quite good with 7-8 months of rest on them.

I remember the Renaissance to taste very good and complex, actually; alas, it was only one stick. I have not had any others to back it up though. That was a couple years ago.

The decade seemed to be really good. My last one was a few years ago...my palate has changed and matured since then, so I can't say i would feel the same way today.

Many people seem to really like the 1990s.... they are not dog rocket, but they do seem to have this soapy aftertaste that I thought was distracting.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

In no order, I like the 1992 (as others have said, save your money by buying the 2nds), the Cuban Blend and the Sun Grown.

I haven't yet tried the Rosado, that stick seems to generally get good reviews.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> My favorite RP is the Fusion or the Fusion 2nds.


those are actually very decent... especially with some age on them.

A year and a half of rest, and those are MORE than decent sticks-- one of the better ones I have had from him.

They do seem a tad inconsistent, though.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Decade Torpedo
OWR Maduro Torpedo
OWR Corojo Torpedo


----------



## constant tilt (Sep 4, 2007)

havent had a RP lately but when I first dove into cigars I was a fan. 

1990 or 92
Edge Sumatra 
Decade

would be my three


----------



## seyer0686 (Aug 23, 2008)

I haven't had a lot of RP's recent stuff, but the Edge corojo and OWR maduro are staples in my humidor. For my third, I'd pick the vintage 90.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

90, 92 and decade so far. It seems his older stuff fairs better with people on here also. I like RP but am not a fan of his newer blends which seem to over saturate the market.


----------



## thefenderbender (Jan 11, 2010)

For my tastes:
OWR Maduro
Edge Corojo
Vintage 1992


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

hands down the RP Decade (Sumatra) was the best imo. awesome stick! I have a Maduro I recently got so hopefully those are just as good or better.

The Edge was really good. Maybe with rest it would be much better?

90 and 92 were so-so. Good but a bit to mild and just didn't have that "it" that makes me like or want them.

I also have a few of new ones/remakes here to try from Famous's sampler. Really hoping I find one of these worth buying more of.

all in all they've all seemed to be really good in their own right. So far the only ones I'd consider buying in bulk are the Decade or possibly the Edge.


----------



## 3r1ck (Jan 9, 2008)

I like Rocky's stuff. It has been awhile since I've had his Vintage but I remember those to be very good. Recently I've been a fan of the Decade, 1961, Patel Bros, and Edge Maduro.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm not really a huge fan of RP, but I have liked the following:

Decade
Sun Grown
Vintage 1990 and 92


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Olde World Reserve Corojo
Edge Corojo
1990 Vintage


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Firedawg said:


> I like RP but am not a fan of his newer blends which seem to over saturate the market.


I really want to try the Holt's exclusive RPs Royal Order and Ocean Club. Tried Famous Honduran Classic (RP) and thought it was charmingly rustic.


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

For me its: OWR, VT 92 and the Decade.... followed closely by the VT 99


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Frodo said:


> I really want to try the Holt's exclusive RPs Royal Order and Ocean Club. Tried Famous Honduran Classic (RP) and thought it was charmingly rustic.


I cannot say anything about them from my personal experience but my friends who have the same taste for cigars as me told me that they are too boring. Good construction, nice burn but very bland taste. Never heard about great cigars from RP private blends


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Vintage 1992
Double Maduro 
ITC 10th Anniversary


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Decade
Vintage 1992
Patel bros


----------



## fatboy05 (Jan 18, 2009)

Edge Corojo
1990 Vintage
Sungrown


----------



## SeanL (Feb 14, 2010)

No love for the Nording line?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

The decade was the only one that did anything for me....
I did enjoy the 90's as I like the rothchild size......
Now now of them do anything for me


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm not a hue RP fan. The Vintage 92 I thought was decent, but oddly, the smell really irritated my wife (and NO other smoke has done that, I mean she smokes a pack a day ... ) so I cant smoke those. 

The VuDu is pretty good, Im not in love with it, but I like it  

The Decade is freaking amazing! I love that one. 

I have a 15th that I've been meaning to smoke, but haven't, so no idea on that one... yet


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm a huge RP fan. 

Decade (torpedo or toro)
Vintage 90 (toro)
Vintage 92 (churchill)


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Nording
Nording
Nording
Nording
Nording

Sungrown
Vintage 92


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

If I had to pick three:

Decade
Fusion, if you can find them...if not the V92
Edge Corojo

I also like the Sungrown


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Dread said:


> Patel Bros
> OWR Maduro
> Decade


My thoughts exactly. I also like the edge maduro, vintage 90-92 and the sungrown.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Sun Grown
1990 Vintage 
1992 Vintage


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

So far I've only had the Vintage 1990 and I *loved* them. It may be among my 3 or 4 favorites. I liked them so much that I ordered a bunch of the Vintage 1990 2nds from CI, and a box of the Vintage 1992 Mini-Belicoso. I can't wait to try the 1992s. I also bought some RP Valedor NRA cigars from a local B&M that I'm looking forward to trying.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I like every RP I've had so far, but to limit it to three I'd say:

Decade
Patel Brothers
1962


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

62? I know there's a '61, but is there another?


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

SeanL said:


> No love for the Nording line?


nOOb of the year Alert!!

never came across them & I've browsed tons of sites. Are these no longer around or have I just been overlooking them? I see CI doesn't have them listed, nothing @ Famous, awe :der: nevermind, finally found them listed under Nording @ Best Cigar Prices. Guess no love because a lot of people might not be aware of them?

in other news I just smoked my first of the sampler. The VuDu was VuDud. It started off decent but after about an inch it lost me. While it wasn't bad by any means it was just like most other RP sticks, a decent stick but not very appealing to me. Tempted to not even toast the other one. Maybe I'll give it some more time or maybe I'll just ship off in a PIF for someone else to hopefully enjoy or pass along...

next up will have to be the Patel Bros Next or 62 I think... Hopefully one of those fire on all cylinders for me. I'd really like to find something other than the Decade I love.


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

For me:

1. Decade
2. Olde World Reserve Maduro
3. Vintage 1990

I have a box and a half of Sungrown Torpedos that I'm smoking my way through as well. They're quite good but just a notch below the other three. I also have a few Edge Maduros and 1962s resting in the humidor, but I've found those to be just OK.


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

1) Sun Grown
2) 1990
3) Vintage


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Cattani said:


> 62? I know there's a '61, but is there another?


I meant 1961.


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

Ok...just making sure I'm not missing a RP1


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

Firedawg said:


> 90, 92 and decade so far. It seems his older stuff fairs better with people on here also. I like RP but am not a fan of his newer blends which seem to over saturate the market.


^^ exactly what this dude said.
And, whatever you do, stay away from his Fumas........u have been warned.

:bitchslap:


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

My opinion (not worth much..LOL)

Decade (any, but especially the short robusto. Which I think is one of the best cigars at any price)
Edge Maduro Torpedo
Vintage 1992 Short Belicoso


----------

